# One Year Later....



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

These two photos are from West Central Indiana farmer Kyle Cline. The pic on the left is June 17, 2018 and the one on the right is exactly one year later to the day.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Same


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks about right here too. Although we PP’d more acres in 2018 than we did in 2019.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

It's funny and sad at the same time. That's the way things are here too.

Another irony, even though the price of corn & beans are up some, we still can't sell because the barges can't get up here because of high water.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Same story here. Corn was starting to poke tassels this time last year. Almost knee high and canopied on first planting this year. Some people were still planting corn Friday. 2-4” of rain since then again.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Boy, did he ever have a one year 'growth' spurt.  :lol:  But, I'm sad for the crop guys. You almost know that we are going to lose a few that are too close to the edge, after several years of low prices. 

Larry


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It's grim around here. Have a guy that probably farms 3500 acres or better, about 1500 acres of his around us has had exactly nothing done to it. Course it was fall chiseled with no cover crop so its has all kinds of undesirable weeds coming that will find they're way to our ground I'm sure.

I got all my corn in before the cutoff, gonna have 82 acres of beans that will be PP this year. Gonna let the cover crops go on that till they are mature, then take the 27' crowfoot and knock em down so they can reseed themselves.

I shouldn't catch any flack from my banker as from what I seen he has more ground thats not been touched than I do and he doesn't have any cover on em so again all kinds of weeds. Kinda weird, a couple years ago he got the beans off early, no-tilled cover crops in, had some good growth then chiseled em under soon as it frosted&#8230;.


----------

